# Can't install Ragnarok Online



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

I have both Sakray installer and the RO installer, both of them go up to a certain point (i.e. RO gets up to 68%) and then it flashes an Error in Korean that i can't understand,. Why can't i install them?..please don't tell me that i have to re download they're like a gig a download T.T


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try the "follow these steps first" link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.it is possible you have a corrupt download.also i notice your desktop looks like windows vista,it may be a vista compatibility problem as well.


----------



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

Well..its a skin, not vista...just a theme like it. Also..I have restarted my computer i have the newest Directx...so..idk whats happening


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you say the error message is in korean.have you possibly downloaded the wrong version.


----------



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

no no, in order to use other RO clients, they tell you download these versions to make the server compatible. It is the right one i know it because i got it from the website (web site is in English)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok just making sure.have you done everything listed in the "follow these steps first" thread link in my sig.


----------



## iball (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes i have


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ok just making sure again lol.ok when you install it,and it fails of course.is it leaving behind any files.if so delete them.when you try to reinstall again turn off any virus program firewall etc.< this is to make sure those are not messing up the install.be sure to turn them back on of course.see if that will let you get it installed.

edit: also have a look  here


----------



## ragnar0k (Jan 2, 2008)

I need hlp !!!


----------



## ragnar0k (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry FOR DOUBLE POSTING!

I have a problem when i want to start ragnarok below the window is something installing and it stops at write ragexe

Then a window pops up: FAILED TO WRITE RAGEXE.EXE

HLP PLS!!!! TY =):grin:


----------



## sdm9200 (Nov 30, 2008)

all u have to do is run the program using run as Admin.

u can access this by right clicking on the sakray file and then choose *Run as Admin.*

Hope it will help..


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

Try this:

http://iro.ragnarokonline.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=9500&posts=1&start=1


----------

